# [A] Best Pen Vaporizer for wife



## Vino1718 (5/12/16)

Hi guys,

As per topic, which is the best starter kit for a lady. Also would prefer one which I can rebuild coils on.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Stosta (6/12/16)

I really enjoy my little Subvod, but there is no RBA option for it.

Maybe look at the IJust kits? I don't think the included tank has a rebuildable option, but you can put other tanks on top of it that are rebuildable. They are also quite fat, making it well-suited for big tanks as well, but maybe not small enough for someone specifically looking for it.


----------



## igor (6/12/16)

Check out eciggies.co.za
They sell a vision VX spinner battery. Pair that with the justfog cartomizer and you have a killer mouth to lung starter kit for not much money, and the ladies love it.

Not rebuildable but coils are cheap and they work really well.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MarkDBN (6/12/16)

The eLeaf iCare kit is a great starter setup for somebody who is used to ciggis. Works well as a mouth to lung setup and doesn't do a terrible job on flavour for a starter setup. Alas, without the option to rebuild. 

The ijust may be a bit hefty on the clouds for somebody who isn't used to lung hits coming straight off stinkies. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

